# Mids seeds & good weed?



## Ganjovi (Sep 15, 2009)

Hey, Im planning on growing outdoors in late march (is that too early?, it gets hot around here real hot quick) or early april; I did have a **** load of seeds from various strains (all mids; to cheap to buy them), but I forgot them @ my old residence so now all I have is some seeds i procured from some mids (i presume it to be indica, its almost brownish), but the seeds are small and only 2 are actually brownish black.

In short, can I grow good weed from mid seeds?


I would assume the answer to be yes, because all weed is a certain strain & it only becomes mids if it becomes polinated & has seeds; right?


----------



## Flyinghigh (Sep 15, 2009)

Ganjovi said:
			
		

> Hey, Im planning on growing outdoors in late march (is that too early?, it gets hot around here real hot quick) or early april; I did have a **** load of seeds from various strains (all mids; to cheap to buy them), but I forgot them @ my old residence so now all I have is some seeds i procured from some mids (i presume it to be indica, its almost brownish), but the seeds are small and only 2 are actually brownish black.
> 
> In short, can I grow good weed from mid seeds?
> 
> ...




You can grow good weed from any seeds..
Mid grade doesn't mean it has seeds it also just don't have alot of THC.


----------



## Locked (Sep 15, 2009)

What the heck is Mids?? Medium grade weed? Or is mid a term for hermie or something? Is it Meds? as in medical weed?


----------



## Ganjovi (Sep 15, 2009)

Ok thanks, thats what i figured.

Now can you tell me if whitish looking seeds will germinate?

I've been told they need to be brownish black & if they have stripes on them they are good.


----------



## Ganjovi (Sep 15, 2009)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> What the heck is Mids?? Medium grade weed? Or is mid a term for hermie or something? Is it Meds? as in medical weed?


 
That would be mids as in mid grade (medium grade); just a slang term.

I would ussually refer to mids as any bud with seeds.

Now as for the seeds; will white looking seeds (i'm guessing they're premature or something) germinate?


----------



## 2Dog (Sep 15, 2009)

gan I am germing one right now I will let you know. It was a single seed that came from a half of good herb so maybe it will work...who knows lol. I have read that white seeds are sometimes fine. Just to never use cracked or broken seeds.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 15, 2009)

*****. Works great:aok:


----------



## eastla_kushsmoka (Sep 15, 2009)

most likely its mexi sativa grown a bit better than swagg status but its the same strain just grown a bit better so its "mids"


----------



## FlyingNatural (Sep 15, 2009)

good luck with the "mid" bag seeds.The last time I actually purchased weed (long ago) I never saw a seed.Way back when I bought weed and it did have seeds in it,all I got was a late sativa,and herms.I'm crossing my fingers for ya'
Stay cool


----------



## IRISH (Sep 16, 2009)

we have lots of bag seeds. (mids, or midi's) as in mid grade weed. i have found quite a few shockers in some mids beans. ...got some purps this season from some. as for the smoke, well, not finished as of yet...

good luck bro...


----------



## leafminer (Sep 16, 2009)

white seeds usually don't germ, too immature. You can't go by the size; I've grown some tiny little seeds that all popped.


----------



## Ganjovi (Sep 16, 2009)

Thanks for all the responses fellas.

As for the little white seeds I guess there's only 1 way to find out & hopefully the end result isn't any friggin hermaphrodites or males. Im pretty anxious about the spring hurrying up & getting here, it's gonna b a long wait but I have a feeling it will pay off.


----------



## IRISH (Sep 16, 2009)

plenty of time to get in some reading and knowledge gathering here then Ganjovi. ...

best to be prepared...


----------

